# How To Tell When Tiel Needs Beak Trim?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm probably just being a bit paranoid here (like all good tiel parents ) but how can you tell if your tiel needs a beak trimming? I read that healthy tiels will grind down their beaks naturally and normally a deliberate trimming is not required, but sometimes they may need one, and you should always take it to a vet so it can be done professionally. I know that you can buy beak blocks from the pet store and I have one, but I know that Sunny will NOT touch it because he doesn't even touch his cuttlebone. I just don't want to wait until Sunny is having trouble eating or in pain to start panicking to book an appointment with a vet. Tiel experts please advise. Thanks.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I looked it up and got this if it helps 

Beaks
It is rare in healthy birds to have to trim a beak. Unusual beak growth is usually due to disease, poor nutrition or improper care. 

Prevention
Keeping a mineral block or lava stone as well as cuttlefish bone will help keep your birds beak well trimmed and in shape. Toys and other safe objects also help in keeping the beak in shape. Birds in the wild chew on many things to keep their beaks in shape as well as `grinding´ and rubbing them on various objects. 

A bird with a damaged or overgrown beak will not be able to eat or drink properly. It is important to give them plenty of things with which to keep it trim themselves. 

Beak Trimming
I don´t recommend beak trimming to the average owner. This is a difficult process (not the trimming part, but try doing it with wiggling, fighting bird) and should only be undertaken after supervised training. If you feel your birds beak needs trimmed then pay a visit to your avian vet and ask them to show you how to.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for going through the trouble to look up that info for me. You're so kind. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I've never had to trim a bird's beak. Regular eating and playing and beak grinding (which they do when happy and content) plus a cuttlebone or mineral block to chew on if they feel like it keeps their beak in shape.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love doing research as i learn a few things by doing it


----------

